

Password-less text message log on for Yahoo, is it safe? - BestVPNposts
https://www.bestvpn.com/blog/15598/password-less-text-message-log-on-for-yahoo-is-it-safe/

======
deitcher
Actually, it is an inconvenient insecure mess. It just looks good at first
blush. Here is my take

[http://blog.atomicinc.com/2015/03/16/yahoos-on-demand-
insecu...](http://blog.atomicinc.com/2015/03/16/yahoos-on-demand-
insecurity-2401/)

I wonder if they put a college intern in charge of authentication services...

